# Falcon EDDY M 23"



## shoe3 (Jul 15, 2018)

In back of 




Found in Garage dirty condition Falcon 23" frames mostly original toe clip, (i have) EDDY MERCKX   needs cleaned.


----------



## juvela (Jul 15, 2018)

-----

Thanks for sharing this find!  

Every other example of these I have seen was in Molteni team orange with blue trim.  Did not know they offered white ones as well.

Frame constructed with Agrati "AM" lug pattern nr. 000.8040/E/U/.  Fork crown is NERVEX Pattern Nr. 4.

This example is latish for these, perhaps around 1973-1974.

Mechanicing tip - the Sakae Ringyo chainset may exhibit the odd three degree taper so if spindle worn out it may take a bit of looking to locate a replacement.

Hope you have lots of fun working with it.  

-----


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 15, 2018)

thanks


----------



## juvela (Jul 15, 2018)

-----









https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/eddy-merckx-falcon-zeus-stub-outs.255/

http://chuck.kichline.com/bikes/merckx/default.htm

http://www.rentertainment.com/bikes/merckx_falcon.htm

-----


----------

